# WC vs FMA



## Lobo (Apr 8, 2006)

Do you guys have any vids with WC against FMA? In general, are the styles really different from each other in terms with empty hands?


----------



## Selfcritical (Apr 9, 2006)

Both WC and FMA systems will tend to make heavy use of trapping defenses at close range, and evasions based on pivoting out of or away from centerline. Both will tend to be very concept-oriented with a broad principles that can be applied to each individual situation. WC tends to be forward advancing, with straight attacks thrown quickly and shortly, and deflections designed to turn the opponent slightly away from you so they lose control of the center line. FMA, by contrast, will tend to evade by stepping off center line and delivering the counterattck to the flank, minimizing the number of limbs the opponent can effectively use. FMA strikes will tend to be more power-centered, as most will involve heavy rotation of the hips. You will also see more angular striking from most FMA systems, as opposed to straight punches and kicks.


----------



## brothershaw (Apr 11, 2006)

Key thing to remember the filipino arts are generally taught from the perspective the opponent has a weapon ( whether they do or not) wing chun generally speaking is not taught on the basis the oppenent has a weapon even though some weapons are taught at a higher levels for various reasons. 
    So while fast hand movements may appear to be similiar they are quite different. If a man attacks you close quarters with a knife you will react differently ( extra checks, etc) than if he had no knife.


----------

